# United Stage Equipment



## MPowers (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm looking for information on

United Stage Equipment Inc 
110 Short Street SE
Hartselle, AL 35640-2518 


Google and Bing don't show a web site, only business listings.

Anyone have any info about the company, do they have a website.....?????


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 10, 2017)

Curious. I was looking for same today - like almost 5 years later. Actually the gear I looked at was labeled "Herbert Mitchell" but pretty sure that company became United. Afterall, how many rigging manufacturers could there be in hartselle AL?


----------



## porkchop (Apr 10, 2017)

Google street view makes it look like the building was for sale in June of 2014. Also looks pretty deserted.

https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=e...ved=0ahUKEwi3q7fe4JrTAhXoiFQKHVUJBysQpx8IYzAK


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 10, 2017)

It's Hubert Mitchell Industries actually. It was the predecessor to United Stage Equipment. I think und 1988. Look at https://m.yellowpages.com/hartselle-al/mip/united-stage-equipment-inc-462216873 and click "more info". 

I think this same fellow was a major player in a post war auto company - Keller Car. 18 made before it folded. They kind of look like an SUV.


----------



## JohnD (Apr 10, 2017)

They may still been in business in 2008.
https://www.google.com/maps/@34.442...m4!1sxKrDq_BcPtXpD_cXi6CVYw!2e0!7i3328!8i1664
I found these at the historical society.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 11, 2017)

I found an auction notice for the property dated 2016 so quite possible they were still in business in 2008.


----------



## F. Randy deCelle (May 15, 2020)

Bumped into this while looking up something else. United Stage closed down sometime before 2015. It was a family run business where the family stopped wanting to support the business. I don't know the specific date they shut down operations, but we (The University of Alabama Department of Theatre and Dance), purchased a significant amount of drapery fabric along with other items from an auction in 2015. At the time that I went through the space, it wasn't like it had been completely abandoned for an extended period of time. The pictures above from the spaces don't look like it changed much from when I went through. I know they did a lot of work throughout the southeast in churches, schools, and universities. They were a full line, in-house manufacturer of stage rigging and draperies as well as pew, chair, and kneeler cushions. They made much of their own components as they had a casting facility for stage weights, head block components, etc. In our purchase, we also got several of the hand made sand casting forms for the hardware.


----------

